# Added new pics of the pack and flock!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

There are a bunch so I hope you guys don't mind checking them out here:
Flickr: Rachel from the Black Lagoon's Photostream


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice variety you have their! Love the birds ~chickens ~and of course the doggys and cats and fish! You must live on a huge farm! They all look so happy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you! I *wish* I lived on a huge farm! Someday


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice looking dogs and birds. The dogs especially look very happy, you seem to have a really nice place in the country there. I really like the one of the two cats squashed up together, its cute. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww pretty pitties!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures, like the one of the snail! Some day I'll get more pictures up of the Bull Terriers!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I am going to get some more of the cats soon. We're building something cool for them so I'll update asap. 

Whiteleo, PLEASE get more pics of the BTs! I must see those goofy faces.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, great looking pets you have!
Thanks for sharing!:tongue:


----------

